# Got my Bearded Dragon.... I have a question



## truly_juan (Dec 21, 2011)

So I collected him today at about 4pm and the viv was already setup for me. 

The beardie is about 6 months old.

I got a 4ft viv, which may sound like over kill, but I don't want to have to upgrade it when it gets bigger or my girls decide they want a second one.

I got the following with it:

Habistat Thermostat Mat-Stat
Arcadia D3 Basking 100w Lamp
Arcadia Fluorescent Lighting Controller
Arcadia 12% UVB D3 Reptile 25w Lamp

I need to get some temp gages.

My first questions is about the basking light - does this stay on all the time (doubt it) - so should it come on and off with the timer for the tube light?

Is there anything else I need? Im going to get some tree bark, fake leaves/branches and some rocks. Can I just 'find' my own basking rock and tree bark? 

Many thanks and Merry Christmas.
Juan


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

truly_juan said:


> So I collected him today at about 4pm and the viv was already setup for me.
> 
> The beardie is about 6 months old.
> 
> ...


Answers in red


----------



## truly_juan (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply kelsey.


----------



## soul_girl (Mar 25, 2009)

Why are you getting some tree bark?


----------



## mustillo (Nov 10, 2011)

My beardies basking light on stat if drops it goes on I also got heat mat for nights mate got any photos yet


----------



## truly_juan (Dec 21, 2011)

For decoration.

Or is that not recommended? The shop had some, plus chunks of tree pieces.


----------



## truly_juan (Dec 21, 2011)

mustillo said:


> My beardies basking light on stat if drops it goes on I also got heat mat for nights mate got any photos yet


My heat mat is connected to the stat, but not the basking light. 

I'll get some soon, with christmas, kids running around, and getting the viv setup, I ran out of time.


----------



## john.r 1 (Jun 5, 2011)

you say you need to get some temp gauges . and your basking light is not on a thermostat . 

so how do you no what temp the basking spot is at ! and what temps the rest of the viv is ? also most people do not use heat mats

i dont no how hot the basking spot would get with a 100 watt bulb and no thermostat , but in mine i use a micro climate b1me to dim it to keep it round 105 , so im guessing yours would be much higher without one and that cant be good 

im new to all this so might be wrong , but would make time to get your self a temp gun to check


----------



## truly_juan (Dec 21, 2011)

john.r 1 said:


> you say you need to get some temp gauges . and your basking light is not on a thermostat .
> 
> so how do you no what temp the basking spot is at ! and what temps the rest of the viv is ? also most people do not use heat mats
> 
> ...


I'm using a baby thermometer, its not the best. I move it from the hot end to the cooler end to keep an eye, until I get the digital ones. 

Should I plug the basking light into the Thermostat for now? 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

> Should I plug the basking light into the Thermostat for now?


Not if it's a mat stat no. Most mat stats don't go up to the wattage needed for a basking lamp, it won't work properly. You need a Dimming Thermostat for a bulb, they are expensive but an essential piece of kit.

DOn't use the heat mat they are no good for beardies. As long as night time temps don't drop below 60f there is no need for night time heating.


----------



## john.r 1 (Jun 5, 2011)

Item number: 260916384166 ebay temp gun , there are lots of others aswell

Item number: 120809554348 thermostat , there are others aswell

i would take your matt stat back and change it for a dimming thermostat , say you bought the wrong one .

were did you buy them from ? 

or try www. internet reptile.com they have most stuff there, thats were i order most of my bugs from aswell and the roach hut


----------



## truly_juan (Dec 21, 2011)

john.r 1 said:


> Item number: 260916384166 ebay temp gun , there are lots of others aswell
> 
> Item number: 120809554348 thermostat , there are others aswell
> 
> ...


The guy at the shop told me what I needed. It's from Reptile Kingdom. 

He told me to put the basking light and tube light on a timer
from 9am to 9pm. 

Now I'm worried.


----------



## truly_juan (Dec 21, 2011)

Will my bearded dragon be alright for a few days until the shop opens?

I'm keeping an eye on the temp under the basking lamp, its at about 105, i turn it off when it gets hotter. 

He hasn't eat any live feed or greens yet today, not sure if thats because of his new environment or because of the heat.

Thanks again for all the replies so far.


----------



## john.r 1 (Jun 5, 2011)

truly_juan said:


> Will my bearded dragon be alright for a few days until the shop opens?
> 
> I'm keeping an eye on the temp under the basking lamp, its at about 105, i turn it off when it gets hotter.
> 
> ...



hi like i said im new to this aswell so wouldnt like to guess if your dragon would be fine like this 
if i was you i would ask someone with a lot more experience , there is someone on the forum called woodrott (mark) his number is 01244382780
thats who i bought my dragon off and he has always had time to talk to me about anything and has always been able to help , ive only had my dragon since october but must of rung him 50 times and hes always friendly and helpful so i would ring him even on christmas day 
just tell him you got his number from the forum and im sure he will be able to help


----------



## truly_juan (Dec 21, 2011)

john.r 1 said:


> hi like i said im new to this aswell so wouldnt like to guess if your dragon would be fine like this
> if i was you i would ask someone with a lot more experience , there is someone on the forum called woodrott (mark) his number is 01244382780
> thats who i bought my dragon off and he has always had time to talk to me about anything and has always been able to help , ive only had my dragon since october but must of rung him 50 times and hes always friendly and helpful so i would ring him even on christmas day
> just tell him you got his number from the forum and im sure he will be able to help


Thanks, I know I'm new to all this too and I'm get different suggestions, as expected with anything really, but I just want him to be fine. 

I read that he can be off his food for about 2 weeks because of the move.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

He will be fine as long as you keep an eye on the temps, they can go as high as 110f without problems as long as the cool end doesn't go over 85f. If it does then switch the lights off for a short period to let it cool down and then pop them back on again. Once the shops have opened you can then get a dimming stat.

He won't eat yet due to settling in.


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

truly_juan said:


> Thanks, I know I'm new to all this too and I'm get different suggestions, as expected with anything really, but I just want him to be fine.
> 
> I read that he can be off his food for about 2 weeks because of the move.


Hi

If you give us a call we will be able to put you right and help you out.
We have a massive Reptile Store in Hersham Surrey with our own zoo of over 100 reps on display plus every item for reptiles on the market.
If you need help now before Wednesday call me on 07961 114991
Do not stat the D3 basking bulb as cannot be on a stat
What size 4ft viv do you have?


----------



## soul_girl (Mar 25, 2009)

I'd get some large peices of wood for the dragon to climb on and lazy about on, but dont get bark, if you are going to get anything keep the dragon on playsand, much better for them.


----------



## T.Clark (Feb 10, 2011)

*Help is always at hand!*

Hello Juan
Mate the only problem when you ask questions on this Forum is that there are so many "experts". Look at the conflicting answers that have been posted mate. Just come back down to the shop and I will run it all through to you again. You can always email me directly on [email protected]
As I explained in the shop we are here to help you and you are always welcome to come down and question/discuss anything about reptiles and their care. We're not just a business interested in just another sale- we are passionate about reptiles and embrace likewise hobbyists that share our interest. All our staff know their stuff and they're always willing to help.
Hope this helps mate.
Kindest Regards
Terrence Clark


----------



## truly_juan (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies and offers of help. 

Just wanted to say I am very happy with the service at Reptile Kingdom and I will be speaking with them when they open in a few days. 

I'm new to all this and because they were closed over Christmas, I was a bit desperate to have some questions answered.


----------



## truly_juan (Dec 21, 2011)

T.Clark said:


> Hello Juan
> Mate the only problem when you ask questions on this Forum is that there are so many "experts". Look at the conflicting answers that have been posted mate. Just come back down to the shop and I will run it all through to you again. You can always email me directly on [email protected]
> As I explained in the shop we are here to help you and you are always welcome to come down and question/discuss anything about reptiles and their care. We're not just a business interested in just another sale- we are passionate about reptiles and embrace likewise hobbyists that share our interest. All our staff know their stuff and they're always willing to help.
> Hope this helps mate.
> ...


Hi Terry, 

I'm not unhappy with your service or the viv. 

Buy he because I rushed in to collect the viv 10 mins before you shut shop on Xmas eve, I didn't get to ask more questions about the setup. 

Plus I forgot a few things! Totally my fault. 

I came on here in the hopes some people would be on over Christmas, but I'm not new to forums  .

Speak with you soon and thanks.


----------



## TinaRapson (Oct 27, 2010)

If you have a thermostat then the basking light should go on and off according to whether or not it's reached the correct temperature. Just set it to about 110F during the day and turn it down to around 70 - 80F at night time and turn the UV tube light off at night.

I recommend that you have a rock that absorbs heat for the basking spot. You can find your own but just make sure it's clean, boil it in water for about an hour before giving it to your beardie. Decoration such as leaves and stuff aren't necessary but if you do get them then make sure your beardie can't get to the leaves or mistake it for salad. I made that mistake and got my thumb bit trying to get it out of his mouth :| It's important he only eats what he's supposed to eat because they can easily become impacted and die.

Good luck with your new beardie!


----------



## truly_juan (Dec 21, 2011)

TinaRapson said:


> If you have a thermostat then the basking light should go on and off according to whether or not it's reached the correct temperature. Just set it to about 110F during the day and turn it down to around 70 - 80F at night time and turn the UV tube light off at night.
> 
> I recommend that you have a rock that absorbs heat for the basking spot. You can find your own but just make sure it's clean, boil it in water for about an hour before giving it to your beardie. Decoration such as leaves and stuff aren't necessary but if you do get them then make sure your beardie can't get to the leaves or mistake it for salad. I made that mistake and got my thumb bit trying to get it out of his mouth :| It's important he only eats what he's supposed to eat because they can easily become impacted and die.
> 
> Good luck with your new beardie!


Thanks for the advice, especially about the rock. I only have a thermostat for the heat map, not the basking light.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

truly_juan said:


> Thanks for the advice, especially about the rock. I only have a thermostat for the heat map, not the basking light.


You'd be better off with bits of wood, such as Java Wood, rather than the rock. Beardies are diurnal and absorb heat from above them, they don't absorb the heat from their bellys so can actually end up burning their belly without knowing.

I would also like to point out that although their are many good reptile shops with plenty of usefull knowledge, there are also some that are the complete opposite. I would personally double check any advice from the rep shop unless you are completely sure


----------



## truly_juan (Dec 21, 2011)

kelsey7692 said:


> You'd be better off with bits of wood, such as Java Wood, rather than the rock. Beardies are diurnal and absorb heat from above them, they don't absorb the heat from their bellys so can actually end up burning their belly without knowing.
> 
> I would also like to point out that although their are many good reptile shops with plenty of usefull knowledge, there are also some that are the complete opposite. I would personally double check any advice from the rep shop unless you are completely sure


Hey Kelsey

Thanks. I got some wood from the shop. 

I appreciate the advice and that is what I do. 

Thanks.


----------



## truly_juan (Dec 21, 2011)

My BD seems to be doing fine.

Oh my daughters have named him 'Bernie' - we like it. 

I went back to RK and they said they'd be happy to swap out the heatmap and thermostat for a dimming thermostat for the basking light. 

I got a digital thermometer and at the moment I am just keeping an eye on the temps. 

So far, it has registered 122F in the hot side, it seems when he gets too hot/ or has had enough, he goes and hides in his hiding place.

Temps on the cool side range between 80-85F, at night temps drop to between 60-65.

This is a big tank (4ft), so temps on the cool side seem fine. 

He is only eating 1 cricket a day, and I think he is eating some greens. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## truly_juan (Dec 21, 2011)

john.r 1 said:


> Item number: 260916384166 ebay temp gun , there are lots of others aswell
> 
> Item number: 120809554348 thermostat , there are others aswell
> 
> ...


The thermostat pic shows it goes to 35C degrees - which is 95F. I thought the temps had to be 105-110F?


----------



## vr4000 (Nov 20, 2011)

place the probe away from the basking spot towards cooler side about 4-5 inch's, place thermometer in basking spot and adjust the thermostat to get correct temperature.


----------



## truly_juan (Dec 21, 2011)

vr4000 said:


> place the probe away from the basking spot towards cooler side about 4-5 inch's, place thermometer in basking spot and adjust the thermostat to get correct temperature.


Thanks, I will try that when I get it.


----------

